

Show HN: Tor Search - A search engine for Tor - IceyEC
https://kbhpodhnfxl3clb4.onion.to/

======
IceyEC
Creator here; if you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will do my
best to answer!

~~~
inahurry12345
Neat project. How do you deal with the Tor latency? Doesn't it take ages to
crawl that many pages?

Looks like there's a bug with URLs, at least with onion.to. Searching for
'google':
[https://kbhpodhnfxl3clb4.onion.to/?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=google](https://kbhpodhnfxl3clb4.onion.to/?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=google)
gives me a link
[https://kbhpodhnfxl3clb4.onion.to/https://edramalpl7oq5npk.o...](https://kbhpodhnfxl3clb4.onion.to/https://edramalpl7oq5npk.onion.to.to/Google)
which is clearly incorrect.

~~~
IceyEC
Yeah, it's taken a while to crawl ~100k pages; regarding that google search,
it shouldn't have a problem, I just did the search again both in onion.to and
in the actual app. May be a weird bug in onion.to, I saw a few things come
through like that in the logs.

Thanks for the feedback!

